# Pharmaceutical Drugs



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## *Dreamer* (Feb 18, 2014)

Klonopin (clonazepam) save my life (literally) back in 1987. It was prescribed by a psychiatrist/pcychoanalyst founder of the ISSMPD (now ISSDT).
I take 6mg/day (2mg three x day). It was the only medication that improved my DP/DR.

Lamictal 200mg/day helped stabilize my mood, and also helped with my DP/DR.

I have had this from childhood. I wanted to die at the age of 30.
These meds helped me with therapy, quality of life.
I am 55. I started Lamictal around 1997?

I do NOT take Klonopin as needed and never have. It is a regular daily medication for me..
Other benzos were like sugar pills, and only gave minor relief, even for my anxiety.

I tried other anticonvulsants as well before the Lamictal. It was the only one that improved my mood, and also "made me less afraid" of the DP/DR.

I have a "toolbox" of ways to deal with DP/DR, depression, anxiety.
Meds is one part. Therapy (now group therapy), healthy lifestyle, etc.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I m on Seroquelle and Anafranil for 2 month and they helped my depression. Doctor told me that dp is a symptom of a severe depression, and it will go away.


----------



## tazi (Jan 8, 2009)

im on klonopin and lamictal.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

On a combintion of Sulpiride (Anti Psychotic) and Venlafaxine (Anti Depressant) These drugs have been a life saver for me...I have been on them for a long time...Sulpiride over 20 years and Venlafaxine for about 6 months...

Before Venlafaxine I was on Citalopram for about 10 years which really helped me too but i stupidly came off it...When i went back on it it didnt work....Thats when i was switched to Venlafaxine and the results were good if not the same as the Citalopram...

Sulpiride was the first drug i ever took for DP and it vastly improved me within days of going on it....I did have had to increase the dose over the years though...I started on 1 x 200mg pill over 20 years ago like i said and it worked wonders for my DP (It didnt eliminate it totally though) It made life very manageable....

I currently take 600mg Sulpiride daily along with 75mg Venlafaxine and they help tremendously...I can function on these drugs where as otherwise i would be bedridden and seriously ill....


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Selig 20mg is the recommended minimum dose of citalopram...5mg is probably way to small a dose to have any effect...I was taking 30mg at one stage and it was doing me really good...


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

This round of DP I'm currently taking 15 mg of remeron, 2 mg of prazosin twice a day, and .25 ativan at bed time. I used to take 2 mg of ativan a day before the remeron. The remeron is the only drug that has helped with sleep and eating. My first round of DP two years ago I was prescribed 50 mg of Zoloft and ativan as needed. It gave me my life back about 75% until it pooped out when I got a severe stomach bug.

Meds I've been on in the past that made my DP worse or did nothing for me include:
Prozac
Risperidone
Seroquel
Seroquel xr
Lexapro
Lamictal 
Klonopin


----------



## eddieviv2100 (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm 59 - have had DP off/on for the last 40 or so years...I've been on Clonazepam - low dose once a day. It's about the only one thatbhelps with my symptoms when they are especially bad but tend to make me sleepy if I take it in the evening.


----------

